# The Tips Thread



## Sport Faller (May 13, 2013)

No, not bar tips :msp_tongue:

I'm going to work in the woods in 1 week, running a skidder, and would absolutely love to hear some of the tips and tricks from the extensive database of knowledgable cats here

Here's what I know so far:

#1: Shut the hell up when someone's trying to tell you something, and listen.
#2: Gold Bond powder is your friend.
#3: If you're not going to be smart enough to bring TP, atleast be smart enough to wear long sleeve shirts with lots of easily removed pockets
#4: Have a jacknife for removing sleeves and pockets


----------



## Oldtimer (May 13, 2013)

What skidder?

If it has a hand throttle, set the throttle @ just under 1/2, and use the transmission to go faster or slower on the way back out to get a hitch.. Saves fuel, and the boss will love you.
Ask where the grease gun is, so you can grease the machine...the boss will love you.
Check the oil every morning without being asked. The boss will love you.
Be there early enough to have the machine greased, fueled, and warmed up so when the start of the day hits you are moving. Have a hitch behind you when the other guys roll in, and the boss will love you...but the other guys might lable you a suck-ass.


----------



## Sport Faller (May 13, 2013)

Oldtimer said:


> What skidder?
> 
> If it has a hand throttle, set the throttle @ just under 1/2, and use the transmission to go faster or slower. Saves fuel, and the boss will love you.
> Ask where the grease gun is, so you can grease the machine...the boss will love you.
> ...



it's a 648 G

Got to run it a little as kindof a pre-job preview and asked about greasing it so he showed me where the grease fittings were

I'll have to remember about checking the oil, Thanks

He picks me up at my place every morning (we live real close by each other)

Thanks, Jake


----------



## slowp (May 13, 2013)

Be kind to any foresters that show up. Remember, they will arrive after the good parking spots are gone and may be cranky.:coffee:

Oh, and I believe the major cause of injuries in running equipment is getting on and off. Don't slip! Use the handles if there are any.


----------



## Gologit (May 13, 2013)

Good advice so far but I'll ad just a little.

Don't turn the skidder over. It's hard on the paint and the time spent getting it back on it's feet disrupts production. If you're not hurt too badly people will laugh at you. Except the boss...he won't be laughing at all.

If you have designated skid trails, stay on them. That way the grumpy Forester that showed up late and couldn't find a good place to park won't snarl at you.

Lay your turns in at the processor neatly where he can sort without having to reach. 

Watch your decks. If they're loading out fir and the cold deck is low and all you see in the decks is pine or cedar...bring in some fir.

Don't turn the skidder over. It's noisy and all the junk on the floorboards and behind the seat rains down on you.

Did I mention not turning the skidder over?

Learn to load and unload your machine from the lowbed. Learn to bounce it on over the back and learn how to load it off of a brow log. Learn to load from a cut bank in the road.

If the skidder has a blade, practice grading. I've seen guys do amazingly good jobs with those little short skidder blades.

Make a pass through the loading chute once in awhile and clean it out.

And...try not to turn the skidder over. At least not on your first day.


----------



## Sport Faller (May 13, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Good advice so far but I'll ad just a little.
> 
> Don't turn the skidder over. It's hard on the paint and the time spent getting it back on it's feet disrupts production. If you're not hurt too badly people will laugh at you. Except the boss...he won't be laughing at all.
> 
> ...



Thanks Bob!
what's the cold deck?


----------



## slowp (May 13, 2013)

The deck they're not loading out of.

DON'T "practice grading" with the skidder on the haul road. I've seen mostly terrible jobs done with skidders grading. I can only think of two guys who could blade a road well with a skidder. The same goes for waterbar construction. 

Practice on a road that will be closed or ripped up. 

Ugh, the complaints from the tourii about big rocks in the middle of the road and berms in the middle of the road--and getting called into the ranger's office because somebody decided to blade the main road to the overcrowded campground with a skidder. Shudder...:bomb:


----------



## madhatte (May 13, 2013)

Another way to get foresters griping is to bark up leave trees. We know it's gonna happen, but it still makes us cranky.


----------



## Gologit (May 13, 2013)

*Pssssst...hey Jake.*

Wait until the forester leaves to grade the road. You'll have time 'cause they usually leave early.


----------



## slowp (May 13, 2013)

Foresters should make bets with the siderod about how many trees will be skinned up. It's amazing how well the skidders start operating and how carefully chokers are set to avoid having the forester :coffee:win.


----------



## madhatte (May 13, 2013)

slowp said:


> Foresters should make bets with the siderod about how many trees will be skinned up. It's amazing how well the skidders start operating and how carefully chokers are set to avoid having the forester :coffee:win.



Does your treachery know no bounds?


----------



## DavdH (May 13, 2013)

Check the skidder over every day, I send any operator home who doesn't fluids in the morning start-up routine, you must have either checked them or asked on you're interview trial run or you wouldn't have been asked back. We also have a u-broke it you get to fix it policy, at least ya get to help the extremely grumpy mechanic as a go-fer, few repeat dumb break downs after a round with him.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 13, 2013)

only thing I can ad is this, be sure to check trans fluid daily, they cost more than engines. try grading [smoothing ] in reverse. like others said, try to keep the landing clean, loaders and truckers like it. good luck man, we are rootin for ya


----------



## jrcat (May 13, 2013)

Just to reiterate what Bob said...dont do this


----------



## Sport Faller (May 13, 2013)

jrcat said:


> Just to reiterate what Bob said...dont do this



Oh Geez, right in middle of some residential stuff too, aye carumba


----------



## Oldtimer (May 13, 2013)

Fully mechanized crew?

The 648 should have a hand throttle. It is your friend. It will make the ride a lot smoother, and your body won't hurt so bad at the end of the day..even with a hitch on, learn to use it...just bump it up till you are making the speed the boss wants to see. A steady throttle makes a world of difference in ride and fuel use.

Don't practice dozing with the blade...at all. The boss sees that, he sees time and fuel being wasted. That blade is there for decoration 99% of the time. On a fully mechanized crew, you should use the blade maybe 2-3 times a day and only because you have to or were asked to by someone who has a right to ask. One place you will use the blade is to bump the hitches and get the butts even so it's easier to grab and go..

Grab a big pile of shwag from the delimber or where-ever you can, and use them as "bumpers" on the leave trees you would otherwise be scarring up...stumps and big rocks work well too, but brush works best.


----------



## 1270d (May 13, 2013)

We have a 648g. Its an old machine now, but still skidding. Pretty sure there is no hand throttle. We always joke that a grapple skidder op can turn his head far enough to see into his back pants pockets. The newer tiger cats have a swivel seat. What luxury. Keep it greased daily. Fluids topped up and neck suitably stretched. Like gologit said, wheels down.

Also be careful not to downshift too soon and over rev. Engines get pricey.


----------



## Sport Faller (May 13, 2013)

nah, no hand throttle, just a pedal
in the bosses words, "yeah, your neck's gonna be sore as #### for a couple weeks but it gets better'


----------



## jrcat (May 13, 2013)

Has it been metioned yet to keep it on its wheels......lol Sorry had to throw that in there ....again ......


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 13, 2013)

ha ha I can turn my head really far to the right, hardly any to the left. grapple controls on the right


----------



## jrcat (May 13, 2013)

I am a dozer guy.... I can grade fairly well, but when I have tried to grade with a skidder it was some sort of twisted mangled contorted mess of job....as Old timer said dont do it unless asked too. Plus unless that thing has cable stops to keep the blade from goin under it can lead to trouble. JMO


----------



## northmanlogging (May 13, 2013)

Damn this is good stuff... As some of you know I haven't ran a skidder since I was 13-14... (less the last few months...). So heres some stuff I figured out in short order...

Grading is a #####.

skidders are very tippy.

Diesels use oil. 

Grease Grease grease, and more grease

Side hills are a bad Ju Ju...

Bring lots of water... and sport drink type stuff... or coffee

And get some gloves, if you forget the TP you could use the old gloves first.

If you need to use pockets, sleeves, or cuffs... dark side out... no one wants a sliver there:msp_biggrin:


----------



## bustedup (May 13, 2013)

Dunno if any one mentioned this but be on time before ya worry bout anything else lol ......All bosses I know get a bit grumpy if ya late


----------



## Rounder (May 13, 2013)

If you get frustrated, slow down for a bit. You'll get more done.

When you drop a drag, get that grapple clammed back up, they don't agree with tires and get hung up real good in chains.

And have fun.

That's all I got.....Only did a few months in a grapple.


----------



## roberte (May 13, 2013)

Make sure your makeup is all done before you get there, no time for fussing with that. Oh and bring a sharpie so you can circle the spot were the silver is, that's also on your time. 
If think you brought enough water add 1


----------



## northmanlogging (May 13, 2013)

Bears don't poo in the woods they poo in the road, you shouldn't follow their example... log trucks tend to go faster then is wise and you're shiny white tuckus may blind the driver, thereby ending your reflections on why the bears don't go in the woods...


----------



## slowp (May 14, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> Bears don't poo in the woods they poo in the road, you shouldn't follow their example... log trucks tend to go faster then is wise and you're shiny white tuckus may blind the driver, thereby ending your reflections on why the bears don't go in the woods...



And, don't go poopy where the next landing is going to be, or where folks walk. I saw a chaser get chewed out when the yarder was being set up. 

Yuckers. This is a gross thing to discuss. Do ya think it is going to rain? Oh, and always bring your rain gear. If you leave it at home, it will rain.


----------



## roberte (May 14, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> Bears don't poo in the woods they poo in the road, you shouldn't follow their example... log trucks tend to go faster then is wise and you're shiny white tuckus may blind the driver, thereby ending your reflections on why the bears don't go in the woods...



This subject is getting grizzly


----------



## Samlock (May 14, 2013)

Camera, Jake. Don't forget your camera.

You could also open a 'Skidding Pics' thread.


----------



## Metals406 (May 14, 2013)

First rule of Skidding Club. . . You don't talk about Skidding Club. :msp_biggrin:

2nd rule is, don't forget to call yer buddy Nate to come shake hands with yer boss, and watch you work while I drink coffee. I can also take video and pictures -- my fee is a box of doughnuts to eat while I take pictures and video. 

Also, don't try to grade with that teeny blade. . . Talk your boss into buying a fancy pants slip on grading blade -- which is convenient, cause I can fab something like that. :msp_biggrin:

3rd rule is, I get to bring my saw and juice the largest tree on the job and then drive away -- I don't limb or buck. :msp_biggrin:

This is Skidding Club.


----------



## roberte (May 14, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> First rule of Skidding Club. . . You don't talk about Skidding Club. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> 2nd rule is, don't forget to call yer buddy Nate to come shake hands with yer boss, and watch you work while I drink coffee. I can also take video and pictures -- my fee is a box of doughnuts to eat while I take pictures and video.
> 
> ...



And if this your first night at skidding club, you have to skid


----------



## Sport Faller (May 14, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> First rule of Skidding Club. . . You don't talk about Skidding Club. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> 2nd rule is, don't forget to call yer buddy Nate to come shake hands with yer boss, and watch you work while I drink coffee. I can also take video and pictures -- my fee is a box of doughnuts to eat while I take pictures and video.
> 
> ...



LOL, I'll make damn sure and do that, hahaha

except the juicing the largest tree bit, that's mine mang


----------



## Sport Faller (May 14, 2013)

roberte said:


> And if this your first night at skidding club, you have to skid



"It's name is 648G"

"It's name is 648G"

"It's name is 648G"


----------



## Metals406 (May 14, 2013)

roberte said:


> And if this your first night at skidding club, you have to skid


----------



## Samlock (May 14, 2013)

As Skidding Club moves out of the woods, it will be called Project Beer Keg.


----------



## cat-face timber (May 14, 2013)

When are are at work

WORK!


----------



## roberte (May 14, 2013)

Sport Faller said:


> "It's name is 648G"
> 
> "It's name is 648G"
> 
> "It's name is 648G"




Do you know Tyler durden.
Tonight we make soap.
Nothing like a fight club reset first thing in the morning.


----------



## twochains (May 14, 2013)

Don't mash the cutters pack jugs! Sometimes when we get on a run we let them get out of sight. I'm always partial to mine.


----------



## roberte (May 14, 2013)

twochains said:


> Don't mash the cutters pack jugs! Sometimes when we get on a run we let them get out of sight. I'm always partial to mine.



And if you do run em over , run em all the way over. No need to do it half as...


----------



## bustedup (May 14, 2013)

twochains said:


> Don't mash the cutters pack jugs! Sometimes when we get on a run we let them get out of sight. I'm always partial to mine.



Might wanna add .......don't mash the cutters either.....they won't like it


----------



## jrcat (May 14, 2013)

And ifin you run over someones saw... probably ought to just go home..lol A buddy of mine ran over his new 441 m tronic then ran over his 461 3 weeks later.....his wife put him on suicide watch for like ...a week


----------



## Sport Faller (May 14, 2013)

Lucky for me were fully mechanized. It'd be a helluva thing to run over the clipper. Lol


----------



## jrcat (May 14, 2013)

Sport Faller said:


> Lucky for me were fully mechanized. It'd be a helluva thing to run over the clipper. Lol



Well... stranger things have happened lol


----------



## bustedup (May 14, 2013)

carry a small trenching shovel (military type) it cool as ya can hide it in ya cab lol........just in case ya do squish something ......ya can bury it lol......oh and has other uses like if when ya skidding ya get the skids well ya get the idea


----------



## Rounder (May 14, 2013)

Got the reminder today, even if it snows ten feet tonight, tomorrow's officially fire season. Make damn sure you've got all your fire #### together in the crummy and skidder if you're on FS ground.


----------



## jrcat (May 14, 2013)

Rounder said:


> Got the reminder today, even if it snows ten feet tonight, tomorrow's officially fire season. Make damn sure you've got all your fire #### together in the crummy and skidder if you're on FS ground.



We have a burn ban here in WNY till the 5th of june...even though we had around 12" of rain since mid April.


----------



## roberte (May 14, 2013)

jrcat said:


> We have a burn ban here in WNY till the 5th of june...even though we had around 12" of rain since mid April.



some things just don't add up


----------



## jrcat (May 14, 2013)

This is NY.. the vampire state nothing adds up here but taxes.


----------



## bustedup (May 14, 2013)

roberte said:


> some things just don't add up



They not meant to lol .........if they did then what would we all moan about???


----------



## roberte (May 14, 2013)

jrcat said:


> This is NY.. the vampire state nothing adds up here but taxes.



pretty much the same here, hey maybe we can get sport faller to run them over in the skidder


----------



## roberte (May 14, 2013)

bustedup said:


> They not meant to lol .........if they did then what would we all moan about???



hey the moaning thread is over a couple of websites, you need to keep it clean . hi bustedup


----------



## bustedup (May 14, 2013)

roberte said:


> hey the moaning thread is over a couple of websites, you need to keep it clean . hi bustedup



'sup bro? .........ya need bromide putting in ya tea lol


----------



## jrcat (May 14, 2013)

skidders,fires,moaning,taxes and trees.....what a thread lol


almost forgot the poop


----------



## bustedup (May 14, 2013)

The short bus be along presently


----------



## roberte (May 14, 2013)

bustedup said:


> 'sup bro? .........ya need bromide putting in ya tea lol



Don't be coming around coffee country with that tea stuff, (must an English or irish thang) or its the skidder for you


----------



## bustedup (May 14, 2013)

roberte said:


> Don't be coming around coffee country with that tea stuff, (must an English or irish thang) or its the skidder for you



Eh southern tea !!!


----------



## jrcat (May 14, 2013)

bustedup said:


> 'sup bro? .........ya need bromide putting in ya tea lol



What's this? 'sup bro? .....Scottish ubonics? lol............aint no thang....lol


----------



## bustedup (May 14, 2013)

jrcat said:


> What's this? 'sup bro? .....Scottish ubonics? lol............aint no thang....lol



one finger typing lol .....


----------



## jrcat (May 14, 2013)

bustedup said:


> one finger typing lol .....



Dang it! ... I was going to snap my fingers and wave my head side to side and say ...Oh no you didnt......


----------



## bustedup (May 14, 2013)

jrcat said:


> Dang it! ... I was going to snap my fingers and wave my head side to side and say ...Oh no you didnt......



LOL go watch the weather channel lmao


----------



## jrcat (May 14, 2013)

bustedup said:


> LOL go watch the weather channel lmao



I cant there is children present...lol


----------



## bustedup (May 14, 2013)

jrcat said:


> i cant there is children present...lol



lol lol lol


----------



## jrcat (May 14, 2013)

We must get back to the task at hand...teaching the green skidder operator what to do and what not to do.. I say he should just watch 2 or 3 episodes of AXMEN and he will learn everything he needs to know...spit while speaking cajun, yell until he is blue in the face, throw his saw and wear bib overalls sewn together with fishing line.... 

Are you getting all of this sportfaller? this is important stuff here


----------



## roberte (May 14, 2013)

bustedup said:


> Eh southern tea !!!



southern Scotland :msp_razz: 
someone pass me a choker, skidder is making another lap


----------



## slowp (May 14, 2013)

jrcat said:


> skidders,fires,moaning,taxes and trees.....what a thread lol
> 
> 
> almost forgot the poop




Now yer logging. Especially with the moaning part.


----------



## northmanlogging (May 14, 2013)

When you get yer shiny "new" skidder stuck remember to give er full throttle and did a nice big hole... Then video the excavator getting you out after three days... The idea being that eventually you will hit bedrock and get some traction.


----------



## Gologit (May 14, 2013)

If the fallers are packing in or out a long ways on steep ground offer them a ride. Or if they're stashing gear all week offer to haul it to the road for them on Friday. I know it's usually against the rules but believe me the fallers won't dime 'ya


Note... I have never, nor has anyone of my acquaintance or in my employ, ever hitched a ride on a Cat, a rubber tired skidder, a shovel, or any other self propelled piece of logging machinery. :msp_rolleyes:


.


----------



## bustedup (May 15, 2013)

The rise of the machines has made fallers an endangered species so nurture them, give them sneaky rides, don't squish their kit or them.


After all on many tracts and jobs you and others wouldn't have a job if the fallers hadn't done their's ........so be good to them lol


Good luck in ya new job be safe and get it done 


Oh and ps don't get caught lol


----------



## bustedup (May 15, 2013)

roberte said:


> southern Scotland :msp_razz:
> someone pass me a choker, skidder is making another lap



I'm gonna buy ya an atlas lol.........


----------



## Metals406 (May 15, 2013)

Fully-Mech eh?

Then watch fer engine and hydro fires. . . Seems like them crazy Frostback fellas logging just Norff of us burn one to the dirt about every two weeks or so.

At least that's what I've seen in that "Canadian Logger" FB group I'm in. opcorn:


----------



## Sport Faller (May 15, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> Fully-Mech eh?
> 
> Then watch fer engine and hydro fires. . . Seems like them crazy Frostback fellas logging just Norff of us burn one to the dirt about every two weeks or so.
> 
> At least that's what I've seen in that "Canadian Logger" FB group I'm in. opcorn:



Really? damn man that's a helluva lot of equipment fires, we had a forklift go up in smoke here at the shop a couple years ago, we hosed it down with 13 fire extinguishers and that didn't even stop it, the tires finally caught and it looked like some #### from '84 Lebanon


----------



## Metals406 (May 15, 2013)

Sport Faller said:


> Really? damn man that's a helluva lot of equipment fires, we had a forklift go up in smoke here at the shop a couple years ago, we hosed it down with 13 fire extinguishers and that didn't even stop it, the tires finally caught and it looked like some #### from '84 Lebanon



Yup, but they've been from different companies. . . And usually clippers, and old ones at that.

One of them that burned they didn't even have insured, it was so old and well used.

They use their stuff balls to the walls too, which may be part of it? I shudder to think of the annual hours those dudes are pumping into their fleet of logging gear.


----------



## Steve NW WI (May 15, 2013)

I'm no skidder jockey, but spend a ton of time on farm machinery with similar problems.

Keep that neck stretched out, look around while you're on a straight pull. Just looking back will have you driving home sitting sideways so you can see forward at the end of the day. The first couple days will have you beat up from the bouncing and being in a position you're not used to (sitting, twisted around, etc.) It may look stupid, but a couple minutes doing some stretches when you get started in the morning and whenever you get a quick break really helps.

Like Nate was saying, fire is a bad thing. When doing your checks, look for sticks, leaves, debris, etc around places that get hot, and keep the radiator and oil coolers cleaned out. Dry fall harvest conditions sell more new combines lately than worn out machines do, it seems.


----------



## jrcat (May 15, 2013)

Gologit said:


> If the fallers are packing in or out a long ways on steep ground offer them a ride. Or if they're stashing gear all week offer to haul it to the road for them on Friday. I know it's usually against the rules but believe me the fallers won't dime 'ya
> 
> 
> Note... I have never, nor has anyone of my acquaintance or in my employ, ever hitched a ride on a Cat, a rubber tired skidder, a shovel, or any other self propelled piece of logging machinery. :msp_rolleyes:
> ...



Sure lol......he typed this from his smart phone whilst riding on the hood of a skidder lol dont tell anyone shhhhh


----------



## 056 kid (May 15, 2013)

Keep the blade close to the ground when your feeling tippy.

Always be ready to abandon a drag and or throw it in neutral in a hurry, so you don't turn it over...


----------



## twochains (May 15, 2013)

Gologit said:


> If the fallers are packing in or out a long ways on steep ground offer them a ride. Or if they're stashing gear all week offer to haul it to the road for them on Friday. I know it's usually against the rules but believe me the fallers won't dime 'ya
> 
> 
> Note... I have never, nor has anyone of my acquaintance or in my employ, ever hitched a ride on a Cat, a rubber tired skidder, a shovel, or any other self propelled piece of logging machinery. :msp_rolleyes:
> ...



I was packed in about a mile one day and a skidder op asked if I wanted a ride....I was pretty beat up so I said sure. I crawled in...barely room to even get in there. He backed up to get the last hitch, and by the time he was done...I got out! My legs went to cramping n there, not to mention the edge of the bucket seat balanced on one cheek :msp_rolleyes: was just more than the ride was worth.


----------



## jrcat (May 15, 2013)

I just rode on the hood and gave the operater a view of plumbers crack......:msp_biggrin:


----------



## roberte (May 15, 2013)

jrcat said:


> I just rode on the hood and gave the operater a view of plumbers crack......:msp_biggrin:



Skid marks for the skidder op, nice


----------



## jrcat (May 15, 2013)

After spending a day cutting blow downs, I didnt care lol. That was the last time I rodae on the hood of a skidder. After that day we had an excavator on the job. That worked out pretty well.


----------



## northmanlogging (May 15, 2013)

when I was a kid... my uncle sometimes borrowed a skidder. We would drive it to the job (they all seemed close to home and the shop) and drive it back to the shop at night, I would ride in the back either sitting on the winch or tucked into the little trunk looking thing... I was much smaller then... Seem to remember the cutter he sometimes had helping just sorta hung onto the side, standing on the step and hanging onto the cab. 

When he didn't have a skidder to borrow it was the old cat and I could walk faster then it...


Don't try any of this crap at home...


----------



## jrcat (May 15, 2013)

I remember standing on the drawbar of the tractor and holding onto the fenders while my dad was driving down the road...


----------



## roberte (May 15, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> when I was a kid... my uncle sometimes borrowed a skidder. We would drive it to the job (they all seemed close to home and the shop) and drive it back to the shop at night, I would ride in the back either sitting on the winch or tucked into the little trunk looking thing... I was much smaller then... Seem to remember the cutter he sometimes had helping just sorta hung onto the side, standing on the step and hanging onto the cab.
> 
> When he didn't have a skidder to borrow it was the old cat and I could walk faster then it...
> 
> ...



Someone taking a tour in the way back machine...


----------



## Gologit (May 15, 2013)

Anybody ever ride the logs up to the landing?


----------



## roberte (May 15, 2013)

jrcat said:


> I remember standing on the drawbar of the tractor and holding onto the fenders while my dad was driving down the road...



And granny saying, yes take the truck, just don't take it on the highway


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 15, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> when I was a kid... my uncle sometimes borrowed a skidder. We would drive it to the job (they all seemed close to home and the shop) and drive it back to the shop at night, I would ride in the back either sitting on the winch or tucked into the little trunk looking thing... I was much smaller then... Seem to remember the cutter he sometimes had helping just sorta hung onto the side, standing on the step and hanging onto the cab.
> 
> When he didn't have a skidder to borrow it was the old cat and I could walk faster then it...
> 
> ...



yep' that's how we always did it, no choise on them smaller skidders


----------



## jrcat (May 15, 2013)

I tried to ride on logs when my dad would skid with the tractor. It never worked out so well lol. One time he looked back saw me trying to do that , he stopped came back to me and knocked me over the head so hard my ears rang. Didnt say a word just got back on the tractor and started grabbing gears. My dad was eh......different ..lol


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 15, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Anybody ever ride the logs up to the landing?



herd of it, no way i'd try it tho


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 15, 2013)

jrcat said:


> I tried to ride on logs when my dad would skid with the tractor. It never worked out so well lol. One time he looked back saw me trying to do that , he stopped came back to me and knocked me over the head so hard my ears rang. Didnt say a word just got back on the tractor and started grabbing gears. My dad was eh......different ..lol



ithink yer dad took lessons from my dad lol


----------



## jrcat (May 15, 2013)

treeslayer2003 said:


> ithink yer dad took lessons from my dad lol



You mean miserable [email protected][email protected] lessons?


----------



## jrcat (May 15, 2013)

I swear the old man would smack me up side the head, and then he would say oh Im sorry did that hurt?


----------



## northmanlogging (May 15, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Anybody ever ride the logs up to the landing?



I tried standing on em, and riding em like the river driver guys, never made it very far... like 10' was my record... didn't have one of them pike poles or calks at the time...


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 15, 2013)

jrcat said:


> I swear the old man would smack me up side the head, and then he would say oh Im sorry did that hurt?



I dunno cat' I think the ol man was jus afraid i'd get hurt. his lessons stuck, cus he got my attention. never wondered what he said, herd him real well.


----------



## roberte (May 15, 2013)

jrcat said:


> I swear the old man would smack me up side the head, and then he would say oh Im sorry did that hurt?



followed by, "it will feel better when it stops hurting"


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 15, 2013)

better a foot in the arse than a tree on the head


----------



## twochains (May 16, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Anybody ever ride the logs up to the landing?



I used to all the time when skidding behind my Belgian...ooosh, ankles an stuff! That crap takes balance...uneven horsepower surges and all :msp_biggrin:

My favorite was riding out (2) 3 cutters , then ya had to use yer legs like suspension. I ran 18' long 1 1/2" leather draw lines. Just start yer horse and get the logs a goin' and hop on...pray like Hell ya stayed there cause Ol' Rock wasn't gonna stop if he lost ya...you could usually find him at the next cross fence, whether it be a hundred feet away or a mile...he didn't care. I think he did that #### on purpose. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## bustedup (May 16, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Anybody ever ride the logs up to the landing?



Nah no way I've seen the way those machine guys drive lol


----------



## bustedup (May 16, 2013)

roberte said:


> followed by, "it will feel better when it stops hurting"



or it won't hurt at all if ya dead lol


----------



## OlympicYJ (May 16, 2013)

Dad and his brother logged plug poles back in the day with a horse. He had a bad habit of lunging in the harness instead of easing into it to start the pull and would regularly break the harness. My grandpa grew up using draft mules back in Kansas and came out and broke that SOB of that in a hurry. Forgot how he did it but he was a good hand with the hosses dad says.

Wes


----------



## twochains (May 16, 2013)

OlympicYJ said:


> Dad and his brother logged plug poles back in the day with a horse. He had a bad habit of lunging in the harness instead of easing into it to start the pull and would regularly break the harness. My grandpa grew up using draft mules back in Kansas and came out and broke that SOB of that in a hurry. Forgot how he did it but he was a good hand with the hosses dad says.
> 
> Wes



I know exactly what your saying there! Rock was a competition pull horse. I couldn't use tongs with him due to the same clink as a hitch to a pull sled. I ran 3 "stinger" chains on a triangle single tree I designed...well, I didn't really just modified it. Rock didn't like working in the rain...period! He would bump when I was hooking and end up dragging me across the ground...not great! I would just give usually give in and let him off for the day.


----------



## OlympicYJ (May 16, 2013)

After I posted it kind of came back. I believe grandpa got after him with a whip to keep him from lunging. With that popper on his butt he didn't have time to lunge instead just hunker down and pull. I guess before that they had just about bought up all the old harness in the country to keep goin.


----------



## floyd (May 17, 2013)

I used to stand on a log when it was safe to do so. I probably rode the evener back out for another turn more than I rode logs. I could keep the trails clean surfing on it. Saves that errant branch slapping a horse on the butt.

Only had a horse pop out of a harness skidding logs on me 1x. My stallion felt a little pressure, squatted & popped the hame strap.

Tongs are nice. I used to use an arch I didn't need a tongue for on really long skids. Front end of the log would dig in a little to brake it a little.

All one can do with a pulling horse is work on easing into the load. Hard to overcome that hit it hard training.

I had an old wind broke puller yrs ago. Took him going over backward into the North Fork of the John Day to learn to ease into stuff. SOB broke a perfectly good pack box doing it too.


Leave trees are marked for a reason. This does not include pivoting your turn off them. That leaves a mark that will not buff out.


----------



## Sport Faller (May 19, 2013)

Well, at 4:45 tomorrow morning we're gonna see how she goes 
Wish me luck. Lol


----------



## bustedup (May 19, 2013)

Good luck buddy .....you'll do fine


----------



## northmanlogging (May 19, 2013)

Sport Faller said:


> Well, at 4:45 tomorrow morning we're gonna see how she goes
> Wish me luck. Lol



break a leg... and remember to stuff the side rods gloves with saw chips on your first day!


----------



## Metals406 (May 19, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> break a leg... and remember to stuff the side rods gloves with saw chips on your first day!



And tell the boss you get a break at 10am, 12:15pm, 1pm, and 3pm.

You'll be home by 6:45am.


----------



## Jacob J. (May 19, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> break a leg... and remember to stuff the side rods gloves with saw chips on your first day!



No, no- you take a small swipe of tachylube and put it on the inside of the palm of the gloves. Then he gets tachylube on everything for the rest of the day.


----------



## jrcat (May 19, 2013)

No you take a bite out of his sandwich then put it back ......


----------



## jrcat (May 19, 2013)

When I worked doin site work in florida.. there was a guy on the crew that left random poos everywhere and I mean everywhere... he even left one on the service trucks step bumper... That was extremely ANNOYING... not to mention... freakish ...


----------



## Sport Faller (May 19, 2013)

Hahaha. You guys are just chock full of good ideas. Im thinkin maybe a couple pumps on the greasegun down the shorts when he bends over. Lol


----------



## bustedup (May 19, 2013)

Sport Faller said:


> Hahaha. You guys are just chock full of good ideas. Im thinkin maybe a couple pumps on the greasegun down the shorts when he bends over. Lol



Ya do that bro....tomorrow you'll be starting a thread .......How I got fired today ......lol


----------



## Sport Faller (May 19, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> And tell the boss you get a break at 10am, 12:15pm, 1pm, and 3pm.
> 
> You'll be home by 6:45am.



Me: "huh, no break.... Well now i bet by union rep would like to.... Wait, do we have a union rep"


----------



## jrcat (May 19, 2013)

Sport Faller said:


> Hahaha. You guys are just chock full of good ideas. Im thinkin maybe a couple pumps on the greasegun down the shorts when he bends over. Lol



No thats where the flat warm mountain dew goes lol


----------



## Metals406 (May 19, 2013)

Sport Faller said:


> Me: "huh, no break.... Well now i bet by union rep would like to.... Wait, do we have a union rep"



He'd be like, "The only union you're gonna get, is the union of my boot in yer balls!"


----------



## jrcat (May 19, 2013)

****DISCLAIMER**** Anything that is said here cannot be used in a court of law be it civil or criminal. The user takes full responsibility for any and all adverse reactions and or poor outcomes from any and all information given in this thread. Reading this thread acts as a signature and is binding in any and all states, counties, townships or territories of the USA.


Just thought I would add this in there...for you know any possible legal ramifications lol.


----------



## roberte (May 20, 2013)

Sport Faller said:


> Well, at 4:45 tomorrow morning we're gonna see how she goes
> Wish me luck. Lol



Good Luck, just don't get to "choked" up.


----------



## Sport Faller (May 20, 2013)

First day was pretty exciting. Pulled a drag or three to the landing and roaded the skidder about 8 miles to the next job


----------



## Gologit (May 20, 2013)

Tuck your shirt in.


----------



## jrcat (May 20, 2013)

Sport Faller said:


> First day was pretty exciting. Pulled a drag or three to the landing and roaded the skidder about 8 miles to the next job



I think that just maybe he might be happy....not sure but maybe.... 

Congrats dude!!


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 20, 2013)

jrcat said:


> I think that just maybe he might be happy....not sure but maybe....
> 
> Congrats dude!!



+1:agree2:


----------



## bustedup (May 20, 2013)

Well done.......now put ya other glove on ....remember ya don't want blisters lol


----------



## roberte (May 20, 2013)

Sport Faller said:


> First day was pretty exciting. Pulled a drag or three to the landing and roaded the skidder about 8 miles to the next job



dude your getting paid to have this much fun :msp_biggrin: 
it only work if you want it to be


----------



## Metals406 (May 21, 2013)

Jake, I can tell by that frown you miss the office already!


----------



## jrcat (May 21, 2013)

You have to post up some pics of that skidder.... opcorn:


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 22, 2013)

hey sport, thought of couple more; I always return with the grapple not quite all the way up, don't bang around as bad. if she falls in don't keep foolin with it till it's buryed stop and get help. they hard to get out when totally stuc bad. keep up the good work dude. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Gologit (May 23, 2013)

*Hey Jake....*

How goes it?


----------



## Sport Faller (May 23, 2013)

Gologit said:


> How goes it?



Not too bad. That ####s scary sometimes with the steep stuff. Was out in the rain without my rainjacket like an idiot and caught a cold. Unfortunately today was the ####tiest day weather wise in a while so i get to be sick and look like a shirker


----------



## Gologit (May 23, 2013)

Sport Faller said:


> Not too bad. That ####s scary sometimes with the steep stuff. Was out in the rain without my rainjacket like an idiot and caught a cold. Unfortunately today was the ####tiest day weather wise in a while so i get to be sick and look like a shirker



Hmmmm...can you walk?


----------



## Metals406 (May 23, 2013)

Yeah, snow level way down, dang near to the valley floor this morning.

You need some fancy tin pants and a jacket so you don't have to remember the crappy rubber gear.


----------



## Metals406 (May 23, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Hmmmm...can you walk?





Now THAT, is a dad answer.


----------



## Sport Faller (May 23, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Hmmmm...can you walk?



Yeah, i guess i figured running a skidder with a head full of cold mung was a bad call



Metals406 said:


> Yeah, snow level way down, dang near to the valley floor this morning.
> 
> You need some fancy tin pants and a jacket so you don't have to remember the crappy rubber gear.



I know man, damn tin jackets are about a few mortgage payments


----------



## Gologit (May 23, 2013)

Sport Faller said:


> Yeah, i guess i figured running a skidder with a head full of cold mung was a bad call



Carry extra paper towels to blow your nose on. If you can *walk* you can *work*! Sheeeeesh.




































 Now, get out there!.


----------



## Gologit (May 23, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> Now THAT, is a dad answer.



Yup, every once in awhile I catch myself sounding just like my Dad. LOL...that's not always a good thing.


----------



## roberte (May 23, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Yup, every once in awhile I catch myself sounding just like my Dad. LOL...that's not always a good thing.



Well the more I resisted Dads takes when I was young, the more I find myself using them today.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 23, 2013)

roberte said:


> Well the more I resisted Dads takes when I was young, the more I find myself using them today.



ain't it sumthin how we now see the ol man was right. wish I listened to him 25 years ago.


----------



## roberte (May 23, 2013)

treeslayer2003 said:


> ain't it sumthin how we now see the ol man was right. wish I listened to him 25 years ago.



Myself, I got to tell him just that, about the time I hit 33,34 years old.


----------



## bustedup (May 23, 2013)

roberte said:


> Well the more I resisted Dads takes when I was young, the more I find myself using them today.



|It's an age thing lol


----------



## Gologit (May 23, 2013)

LOL...My Dad was amazing. When I got to be about twelve he started getting really dumb. On into my teens he got dumber, and more stodgy, and more old fashioned, and more critical and less willing to change with every passing year. 
He hit his absolute low about the time I got out of high school and nothing he said or did made much sense or was listened to, either.

But, funny thing...as I got into my 20s he started getting smarter again. Every year from then on he got progressively more intelligent and the things he said and did made more sense. His criticism was just his way of explaining what was wrong and being slow to change was just caution and good judgement. He wasn't really dumb, he just didn't believe in talking if he had nothing to say.

By the time I was in my 40s I realized that the man was a genius. Well, maybe not a genius, but he sure turned out to have been right about a lot of things. Right about most things, really.
Occasionally he'd remind me of that, too.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 23, 2013)

Bob ya hit the nail right on the head.


----------



## bustedup (May 23, 2013)

Gologit said:


> LOL...My Dad was amazing. When I got to be about twelve he started getting really dumb. On into my teens he got dumber, and more stodgy, and more old fashioned, and more critical and less willing to change with every passing year.
> He hit his absolute low about the time I got out of high school and nothing he said or did made much sense or was listened to, either.
> 
> But, funny thing...as I got into my 20s he started getting smarter again. Every year from then on he got progressively more intelligent and the things he said and did made more sense. His criticism was just his way of explaining what was wrong and being slow to change was just caution and good judgement. He wasn't really dumb, he just didn't believe in talking if he had nothing to say.
> ...



Your post made me smile and is so true .....very well put and well just brought back memories


----------



## jrcat (May 23, 2013)

Mine died when I was 21. He had his good points. We didnt get along to well but I have to say that I do look back and think of what he would have done in certain situations.


----------



## Sport Faller (May 24, 2013)

Got Monsooned out today, dammit
supposed to rain all damn weekend too


By Gum I'll turn this into the Whining Thread Part Duex before long :biggrin:


----------



## bustedup (May 24, 2013)

Sport Faller said:


> Got Monsooned out today, dammit
> supposed to rain all damn weekend too
> 
> 
> By Gum I'll turn this into the Whining Thread Part Duex before long :biggrin:



LOL just remember skin is waterproof so ya won't melt


----------



## Sport Faller (May 24, 2013)

bustedup said:


> LOL just remember skin is waterproof so ya won't melt



It aint me im worried about. I Read the papers this morning and apparently we broke the record for rainfall 2 days ago, the road into the job was completely under water for quite a ways


----------



## Gologit (May 24, 2013)

Sport Faller said:


> It aint me im worried about. I Read the papers this morning and apparently we broke the record for rainfall 2 days ago, the road into the job was completely under water for quite a ways



LOL...welcome to the wonderful world of logging.


----------



## bustedup (May 24, 2013)

Sport Faller said:


> It aint me im worried about. I Read the papers this morning and apparently we broke the record for rainfall 2 days ago, the road into the job was completely under water for quite a ways



Mud and you will become real well acquainted lol..........least ya in a skidder ......spare a thought for fallers they gotta be out in it


----------



## Gologit (May 24, 2013)

bustedup said:


> Mud and you will become real well acquainted lol..........least ya in a skidder ......spare a thought for fallers they gotta be out in it



Yup...he'll find out all about sideways drift. NASCAR type moves in a grapple skidder!


----------



## bustedup (May 24, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Yup...he'll find out all about sideways drift. NASCAR type moves in a grapple skidder!



Yup lol ............as ya said welcome to logging in the real world


----------



## OlympicYJ (May 24, 2013)

Comin out to the coast. It rains so much here your cold would be washed away! Lol yea roads an water don't mix especially with the regulatory folks nearby. Spent 2hrs yesterday workin with a number 2 excavator to keep the trucks rollin.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bustedup (May 24, 2013)

Just think .......some folks have to pay to go mud holing lol .......you get paid for it .......however NASCAR slides are not obligatory esp when your giving the fallers a ride lol ..........We get enough excitement....


----------



## slowp (May 24, 2013)

That's what we :coffee:got told when marking timber on steep, rocky, ground. "Just think! You're getting paid to rock climb while most people have to pay to do it!" 

Did we forget the common tip of Always Carry Raingear. The day you don't, it'll rain for sure. ?

Well, there it is. Happy weekend logger! Now go maintain your equipment so it'll be ready next week. :biggrin:


----------



## Sport Faller (May 24, 2013)

slowp said:


> That's what we :coffee:got told when marking timber on steep, rocky, ground. "Just think! You're getting paid to rock climb while most people have to pay to do it!"
> 
> Did we forget the common tip of Always Carry Raingear. The day you don't, it'll rain for sure. ?
> 
> Well, there it is. Happy weekend logger! Now go maintain your equipment so it'll be ready next week. :biggrin:



Haha. Thanks Patti! I just mopped down the boots with some sno-seal and put a what would chuck norris do? Sticker on my tin hat


----------



## Metals406 (May 24, 2013)

It has been annoyingly wet here.

But, in retrospect -- every Memorial day weekend is usually crappy and rainy.


----------



## northmanlogging (May 24, 2013)

Hey sport don't do this...


----------



## Metals406 (May 24, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> Hey sport don't do this...



That's purdy smart blocking that hole in that tire with a wood plug! :msp_thumbup:

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bustedup (May 25, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> That's purdy smart blocking that hole in that tire with a wood plug! :msp_thumbup:
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Loggers do have to think laterally at times lmao


----------



## Sport Faller (May 25, 2013)

bustedup said:


> Loggers do have to think laterally at times lmao



I was just glad it wasnt me running it when the trans fitting blew on wednesday


----------



## bustedup (May 25, 2013)

Sport Faller said:


> I was just glad it wasnt me running it when the trans fitting blew on wednesday



Did ya not download the pdf entitled 1001???

It contains 1001 excuses and tips on what to tell the boss when things go pear shaped on ya lmao 

(the fallers book only contains 1 page .......blame the wind lol)


----------



## jrcat (May 25, 2013)

Common Tools Explained | Funny ****


----------



## strangersfaces (May 25, 2013)

Right you are Jr. Thought it worth posting in full...


*Common Tools Explained*

To the unitiated, the workshop can be an intimidating place, full of tools you may not know what to do with. To help, here's a helpful explanation of common tools and their uses.

*DRILL PRESS:*
A tall upright machine useful for suddenly snatching flat metal bar stock out of your hands so that it smacks you in the chest and flings your beer across the room, denting the freshly-painted vertical stabilizer which you had carefully set in the corner where nothing could get to it.

*WIRE WHEEL:*
Cleans paint off bolts and then throws them somewhere under the workbench with the speed of light . Also removes fingerprints and hard-earned cleco calluses from fingers in about the time it takes you to say, "Oh sh*t!"

*ELECTRIC HAND DRILL:*
Normally used for spinning pop rivets in their holes until you die of old age.

*SKILL SAW:*
A portable cutting tool used to make studs too short.

*PLIERS:*
Used to round off bolt heads. Sometimes used in the creation of blood-blisters.

*BELT SANDER:*
An electric sanding tool commonly used to convert minor touch-up jobs into major refinishing jobs.

*HACKSAW:*
One of a family of cutting tools built on the Ouija board principle. It transforms human energy into a crooked, unpredictable motion, and the more you attempt to influence its course, the more dismal your future becomes.

*VISE-GRIPS:*
Generally used after pliers to completely round off bolt heads. If nothing else is available, they can also be used to transfer intense welding heat to the palm of your hand.

*WELDING GLOVES:*
Heavy duty leather gloves used to prolong the conduction of intense welding heat to the palm of your hand.

*OXYACETYLENE TORCH:*
Used almost entirely for lighting various flammable objects in your shop on fire. Also handy for igniting the grease inside the wheel hub you want the bearing race out of.

*TABLE SAW:*
A large stationary power tool commonly used to launch wood projectiles for testing wall integrity.

*HYDRAULIC FLOOR JACK:*
Used for lowering an automobile to the ground after you have installed your new brake shoes, trapping the jack handle firmly under the bum per.

*EIGHT-FOOT LONG YELLOW PINE 2X4:*
Used for levering an automobile upward off of a trapped hydraulic jack handle.

*E-Z OUT BOLT AND STUD EXTRACTOR:*
A tool ten times harder than any known drill bit that snaps neatly off in bolt holes thereby ending any possible future use.

*BAND SAW:*
A large stationary power saw primarily used by most shops to cut good aluminium sheet into smaller pieces that more easily fit into the trash can after you cut on the inside of the line instead of the outside edge.

*TWO-TON ENGINE HOIST:*
A tool for testing the maximum tensile strength of everything you forgot to disconnect.

*CRAFTSMAN 1/2 x 24-INCH SCREWDRIVER:*
A very large pry bar that inexplicably has an accurately machined screwdriver tip on the end opposite the handle.

*AVIATION METAL SNIPS:*
See hacksaw.

*PHILLIPS SCREWDRIVER:*
Normally used to stab the vacuum seals under lids and for opening old-style paper-and-tin oil cans and splashing oil on your shirt; but can also be used, as the name implies, to strip out Phillips screw heads.
*
STRAIGHT SCREWDRIVER:*
A tool for opening paint cans. Sometimes used to convert common slotted screws into non-removable screws.

*PRY BAR:*
A tool used to crumple the metal surrounding that clip or bracket you needed to remove in order to replace a 50 cent part.

*HOSE CUTTER:*
A tool used to make hoses too short.

*HAMMER:*
Originally employed as a weapon of war, the hammer nowadays is used as a kind of divining rod to locate the most expensive parts adjacent the object we are trying to hit.

*MECHANIC'S KNIFE:*
Used to open and slice through the contents of cardboard cartons delivered to your front door; works particularly well on contents such as seats, vinyl records, liquids in plastic bottles, collector magazines, refund checks, and rubber or plastic parts. Especially useful for slicing work clothes, but only while in use.

*DAMMIT TOOL:*
Any handy tool that you grab and throw across the garage while yelling "DAMMIT" at the top of your lungs. It is also, most often, the next tool that you will need.


----------



## jrcat (May 26, 2013)

SF do not use the dammit tool in the presence of your forman and or bossman. Especially if the dammit tool is one of their tools lol.


----------



## Gologit (May 26, 2013)

*Hey Jake....*

Remember rule number one....


[video=youtube;rPOITju_PN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPOITju_PN4[/video]


----------



## Sport Faller (May 26, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Remember rule number one....
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;rPOITju_PN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPOITju_PN4[/video]



Damn straight. Skidding sidlin (especially on yarder ground) is quite foolish, and while i feel sorry for the man who lost his life and his family, his was an accident easily avoided


----------



## Sport Faller (May 28, 2013)

Well got my nickname today... Spiderman. Hahaha. I got bit on the chest last week by what i thought was just a random bug. But woke up sunday morning with the spot about the size of a hamburger on my left man boob that was hot to the touch with red streaks leading away from it luckily the urgent care was open and the doc figured i got bit by a hobo or brown recluse. So they put me on antibiotics and steroids. Now it just looks like a tidbit of flank steak


----------



## bustedup (May 28, 2013)

Sport Faller said:


> Well got my nickname today... Spiderman. Hahaha. I got bit on the chest last week by what i thought was just a random bug. But woke up sunday morning with the spot about the size of a hamburger on my left man boob that was hot to the touch with red streaks leading away from it luckily the urgent care was open and the doc figured i got bit by a hobo or brown recluse. So they put me on antibiotics and steroids. Now it just looks like a tidbit of flank steak



I knew we missed something out lol.......watch ya don't get bit by spiders lol


Good ya ok tho


----------



## Metals406 (May 28, 2013)

Sport Faller said:


> Well got my nickname today... Spiderman. Hahaha. I got bit on the chest last week by what i thought was just a random bug. But woke up sunday morning with the spot about the size of a hamburger on my left man boob that was hot to the touch with red streaks leading away from it luckily the urgent care was open and the doc figured i got bit by a hobo or brown recluse. So they put me on antibiotics and steroids. Now it just looks like a tidbit of flank steak



Damn! Sure it wasn't just a regular spider, and your allergies kicked the venom into overdrive?


----------



## Sport Faller (May 28, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> Damn! Sure it wasn't just a regular spider, and your allergies kicked the venom into overdrive?



I dont think so. I been spider bit a bunch of times and this is the first time that this has happened


----------



## Metals406 (May 28, 2013)

Sport Faller said:


> I dont think so. I been spider bit a bunch of times and this is the first time that this has happened



As a spider lover, I can say that it probably wasn't a Recluse. They're really rare in these parts (if at all), but the Hobo is much more prevalent.

The bite of the male is the doozy. I was messing with a big one in my grandpa's basement a few years back (after a gassing) and he was still mostly alive.

I poked him and he let go a ball of venom that wet an area the size of a nickel. That's a lot, but he was obviously stressed to the max. Usually they dry bite on defensive bites, and save the good stuff for their dinner.

Keep an eye on that wound!


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 28, 2013)

dunno bout there but we have um here, recluse is a baadd dude. I got bit years ago, ignored it for a week or so, mistake city. my whole hand was black and swollen. doc said venom like a copper head. a shot and a big can a pills, I got ok in a few weeks. they are nothing to ignore. i'm hard headed but I learned the hard way.


----------



## Gologit (May 28, 2013)

Sport Faller said:


> I dont think so. I been spider bit a bunch of times and this is the first time that this has happened



The hobo spider is a mean one. I got bit a couple of years ago and didn't realize it. Started out as a pimple and turned into this:








I'm glad they diagnosed yours fast. They didn't figure mine out for a couple of days and it almost got away from them. 36 hours of constant IV and they finally got a handle on it.

They brought a spider guy up to look at the wound and he said they like to crawl up inside gloves.

I'm not trying to one up you...just wanted you to see another spider bite nd what it can turn into.
Hang in there Jake...it'll take awhile to heal.


----------



## Sport Faller (May 28, 2013)

Gologit said:


> The hobo spider is a mean one. I got bit a couple of years ago and didn't realize it. Started out as a pimple and turned into this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yowzer, thats gnarly Bob. Mine doesnt look nearly like that. Id toss up a pic but i dont think the internets ready for a close up of my ample, coarse black fur covered man boob


----------



## slowp (May 28, 2013)

Ick! I've just come in from working in spider central--the woodpile and shed. 

Jake, I like the term man bosom better. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## northmanlogging (May 28, 2013)

I'd tell ya what I call em but I haven't been banned yet and don't want to start a trend...


"Bob, Bod had _____ ____"


----------



## Metals406 (May 28, 2013)

Bob, I remember when you got bit by that critter. . . The thread is around here somewhere.

They definitely leave their mark.


----------

